# What the heck happened to "what the heck happened!&quot



## DJRooster (Nov 4, 2002)

I started a thread about "What the heck happened?" and guess what? It got locked because some of you cannot get past the point of your personal bickering. You guys should read the topic and then go back and read your posts concerning the topic and look at the stupid comments that are typical of the posts that permeate the political arena section of this web site. It borders on comedy but I think some of you actually take yourself seriously and if in fact you do there are some funky people out there that carry weapons and disguise themselves as hunters. I sometimes look at what radical Islamists say and then what I read what some of those on the political forums say and I wonder who is the most........


----------



## hill billy (Jan 10, 2006)

This might be what hapend to it..



> Posted: Mon Apr 24, 2006 6:32 pm Post subject:
> 
> --------------------------------------------------------------------------------
> 
> Again we have digressed to personal bickering. You called me this, you called me that, did to, did not, did to, yada yada yada. End of story.


----------



## Gohon (Feb 14, 2005)

> I started a thread about "What the heck happened?" and guess what? It got locked because some of you cannot get past the point of your personal bickering. You guys should read the topic and then go back and read your posts concerning the topic and look at the stupid comments that are typical of the posts that permeate the political arena section of this web site. It borders on comedy but I think some of you actually take yourself seriously and if in fact you do there are some funky people out there that carry weapons and disguise themselves as hunters. I sometimes look at what radical Islamists say and then what I read what some of those on the political forums say and I wonder who is the most


So what do you want everyone to do with this topic??????? maybe comment how someone can be so stupid as to keep re-opening a topic that was locked. There already is one kid that does that, you wanting second place or trying to move into first place. Your topic "what the heck happened" which itself was nothing more than tongue wagging bs Bush bashing which is typical, turned into exactly what you intended with such a post and now you are crying.

Maybe your re-opened topic is for discussion on stupid hunters as seen by someone that apparently thinks they are above the rest. Or I guess we can all talk about the fact that only you should be taken seriously and no one else's opinions matter and heaven help us if we take ourselves serious. But hey nothing like eluding to calling everyone radical extremists but not having the guts to finish the sentence is there...........

It was locked because it was out of control and because of self anointed whining pedestal sitters like someone else we all know. By the way, want a example of personal bickering...... just re-read the above quote and if you haven't learned so by now you can always stay out of the political forum. If you find you can't do that but feel this kind of post is helpful then you are part of the problem and not the solution as you seem to have smoked you mind into thinking. Enjoy the rest of your day ...........


----------



## Bore.224 (Mar 23, 2005)

Yeah! Yeah! What Gohan said!!!


----------



## DJRooster (Nov 4, 2002)

Yup...


----------



## hill billy (Jan 10, 2006)

:withstupid: :eyeroll:


----------



## Militant_Tiger (Feb 23, 2004)

> which itself was nothing more than tongue wagging bs Bush bashing which is typical, turned into exactly what you intended with such a post and now you are crying.


If not for liberals causing bickering on this board it would simply be the polar opposite, back patting as to how good a job this president is doing. Your option is no better.


----------



## hill billy (Jan 10, 2006)

By gosh, you are right. I see the light now... Thanks ! ! ! !


----------



## DJRooster (Nov 4, 2002)

If I had a choice between voting for Gohon or Bush, I would vote for Gohon.


----------



## Militant_Tiger (Feb 23, 2004)

DJRooster said:


> If I had a choice between voting for Gohon or Bush, I would vote for Gohon.


Lesser of two evils?


----------



## DJRooster (Nov 4, 2002)

This little smiling face that I always use reminds me of George W when he tries to be cute and he thinks he is funny!!  It makes me want to uke:


----------



## Alaskan Brown Bear Killer (Feb 22, 2005)

DJRooster said:


> This little smiling face that I always use reminds me of George W when he tries to be cute when he thinks he is funny!! It makes me want to uke:


             

Did you tell that to your shrink? I know most liberals go to the shrink because they have reality problems.    :jammin: :jammin: :jammin: :welcome:


----------



## DJRooster (Nov 4, 2002)

George W is not my reality and I am very thankful for it! He is very much out of touch with mainstream America and the polls reflect your reality and his reality.


----------



## Alaskan Brown Bear Killer (Feb 22, 2005)

DJRooster said:


> George W is not my reality and I am very thankful for it! He is very much out of touch with mainstream America and the polls reflect your reality and his reality.


Tell it to your shrink maybe he can help


----------



## DJRooster (Nov 4, 2002)

Don't need one but you could probably use a little sunlight after being in the Alaskan dark of winter for the duration! You are in the dark in more ways than one!! I enjoy your posts because it makes the rest of us look that much smarter!


----------



## hill billy (Jan 10, 2006)

:withstupid:


----------



## Alaskan Brown Bear Killer (Feb 22, 2005)

DJRooster said:


> Don't need one but you could probably use a little sunlight after being in the Alaskan dark of winter for the duration! You are in the dark in more ways than one!! I enjoy your posts because it makes the rest of us look that much smarter!


It wouldn't take much to make you look smarter than you are :beer:


----------



## Plainsman (Jul 30, 2003)

I think people have been locked indoors to long. Everyone should go outside and enjoy the outdoors. I did tonight, then came back and had a number of PM's about the Political Form. Yipes people are testy.


----------



## DJRooster (Nov 4, 2002)

Yup! It has actually been one of our nicest springs, knock on wood. I have already played a ton of golf and it is time to go pick some asparagus and then when I'm done with that it will be time to pick the wood ticks! The guys are starting to plant corn and then it will be time to roll into the beans. We have had a little precip so the sloughs and low spots are full so that will keep the hens from nesting where they could get flooded out. Got a new pup so next fall should be great. But...this is the political forum so this is a bit upbeat for this crowd and I apologize for that!!!


----------

